# does grout expire when opened??



## Limit54

I have grout that I bought about 3 years ago and I used it...I had some left and I decided to re-grout some sections of my floor in which the grout was stained and uncleanable. I removed most of the old grout but now my new grouting job doesn't seem to have set properly? its still sandy and not hard.


Its not the grouting job or the mix...i'm just wondering why this is? is it the grout or someting else? the grout was stored in my garage for 3 years and was exposed to humidity from the summer months. I didn't seal the bag I just rolled it up.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## JazMan

*That grout is way too old*

Steve,

If you had store the grout in a conditioned room it would have been bad two and a half years ago. Grout has a shelf life of up to 1 year after it's made if unopened AND stored in a proper place. Once opened it'll go bad in a short while. Problem is that it often looks OK even after a few years.

Jaz


----------



## Limit54

yeah Jazman thats what I thought. Well its not a big deal. I have a few small bags of leftover from jobs here and there I be throwing out now...at least i don't have to keep them around anymore.


----------

